# Windows msconfig starteinträge löschen



## DarkSummer (18. November 2003)

Hi,

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt hab ich unter 
ausführen -> msconfig -> Systemstart 
Ein paar Einträge, ua. auch sachen die Eigentlich schon Deinstalliert sind,
die ich gerne Löschen würde!

Frage 1: Geht das Überhaupt und wenn ja Wo und Wie ?
Frage 2: Kann man Gewisse Prozesse bzw. Anwendungen auch als Dienst laufen lasse oder gibt es da Spezielle anforderungen ? und wenn ja wie bekomm ich die als Dienst rein bzw. wie Installiere ich die Als Dienst ?

 für Hilfe


----------

